# Destino ... maledetto destino ...



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2016)

premetto che non ho mai pensato che il destino possa determinare totalmente la nostra vita ... Influenzarla forse 

Eppure se penso a quel pover'uomo che è rimasto schiacciato giorni fa dal crollo del cavalcavia ... Mi chiedo :" ma se fosse passato 5 secondi prima ? Se invece che la sua auto fosse passato un pulmann di turisti ? " era destino ???....

insomma siamo certi che il destino non sia ineluttabile, non decida per noi, non ci renda sostanzialmente inermi, impreparati!?


----------



## Andrea Lila (6 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12133
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se ci pensi la nostra vita potrebbe cambiare radicalmente cento volte al giorno. E' questione di fato, di coincidenze, di destino, di fortuna, di caso. Chi lo sa. Io credo ad una strada pretracciata per tutti, ma credo anche nella possibilità di influenzarla, al libero arbitrio col potere di articolarne ramificazioni. Difficile da spiegare ma non riesco a schierarmi nè da una parte nè dall'altra: non abbiamo tutto nelle nostre mani ma possiamo fare tanto. Catalano docet


----------



## Tradito? (6 Novembre 2016)

Secondo me è già tutto scritto, pensiamo di avere il libero arbitrio, ma le nostre vicende future già esistono da qualche parte


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2016)

Non credo nel destino (Chi lo avrebbe predeciso?) ma nel caso che può essere fortuna o sfiga. E non ci si può fare proprio niente. Può crollare la casa in piena notte e tu essere fuori perché "sfortunatamente" si è rotta l'auto.


----------



## Piperita (6 Novembre 2016)

Io ci credo, come credo in Dio. Quel poverino si è trovato nel posto sbagliato al momento sbagliato, e non è la prima volta che sento una storia del genere, perché evidentemente doveva andare così, era scritto.
Credo anche nel libero arbitrio, spesso siamo davanti ad una scelta e le conseguenze della scelta che facciamo influenzano la nostra vita in un senso o nell'altro. 
Penso che la vita sia come un percorso tra due punti fermi, la vita e la morte, il percorso lo puoi modificare con ele tue scelte, il resto no.


----------



## Tradito? (6 Novembre 2016)

Io invece penso che questo percorso noi lo vediamo nel tempo, che si svolge poco alla volta, mentre in realtà questo tracciato già esiste nella sua interezza


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Se ci pensi la nostra vita potrebbe cambiare radicalmente cento volte al giorno. E' questione di fato, di coincidenze, di destino, di fortuna, di caso. Chi lo sa. Io credo ad una strada pretracciata per tutti, ma credo anche nella possibilità di influenzarla, al libero arbitrio col potere di articolarne ramificazioni. Difficile da spiegare ma non riesco a schierarmi nè da una parte nè dall'altra: non abbiamo tutto nelle nostre mani ma possiamo fare tanto. Catalano docet


si, la penso come te .... Poi capita che il fato abbia la meglio.


----------



## Tradito? (7 Novembre 2016)

E sul libero arbitrio siamo sicuri che esista?
Oppure ogni nostra scelta dipende strettamente dallo stato del nostro cervello o meglio del nostro corpo al momento della scelta?
Potrebbe sembrare una ipotesi campata in aria ma non lo è del tutto.
Siamo sicuri che portando le lancette indietro di 24 ore non si ripeta la stessa giornata di oggi?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E sul libero arbitrio siamo sicuri che esista?
> Oppure ogni nostra scelta dipende strettamente dallo stato del nostro cervello o meglio del nostro corpo al momento della scelta?
> Potrebbe sembrare una ipotesi campata in aria ma non lo è del tutto.
> Siamo sicuri che portando le lancette indietro di 24 ore non si ripeta la stessa giornata di oggi?


Oddio me stai a demolì il mito del libero arbitrio aaaghhhhhhh!!!!!!

ok ma al momento della scelta adottiamo il libero arbitrio no? In quel momento quella decisione ci sembra la più corretta ...parliamone


----------



## iosolo (7 Novembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> E sul libero arbitrio siamo sicuri che esista?
> Oppure ogni nostra scelta dipende strettamente dallo stato del nostro cervello o meglio del nostro corpo al momento della scelta?
> Potrebbe sembrare una ipotesi campata in aria ma non lo è del tutto.
> Siamo sicuri che portando le lancette indietro di 24 ore non si ripeta la stessa giornata di oggi?


Credo che il nostro percorso individuale sia proprio nel modo in cui affrontiamo il CAOS. 
Il Caos, il Caso, fa parte della vita, il fatto stesso che siamo vivi è una questione di fortuna e/o sfortuna. Non solo nascere da quella madre e da quel padre, ma nascere in un determinato periodo o come primo o secondo figlio... o chissà che altro. 
Quello che siamo è una serie di infinite circostanze così effimere ma anche così determinanti che pensare ad una semplice coincidenza mi sembra di svalutare il motivo stessa della vita. 
Ultimamente sono arrivata ad una conclusione tutta mia: credo che questa mia vita sia solo uno dei percorsi della mia esistenza. Le sue coincidenze, le sue fortune e sfortune, sono solo ostacoli che mi occorrono per arricchire il mio viaggio di nuova conoscenza. Ma ci sarà un altra vita con altre fortune e sfortune... per imparare altro. 
Ho la visione dell'esistenza più lunga di questa vita... ma credo che la mia esistenza come quella in generale di ogni persona non si ferma ad un solo vissuto. Questa mia vita, così importante per me ora ma anche così fragile, in balia di ogni evento e del caso, fa solo parte di un percorso più lungo e importante. 

Questa vita, così come la conosco ora, con questi pensieri, con questi sogni, con queste certezze, figlia di quello che ho scelto ma anche di quello che non ho potuto scegliere ma donato dal Dio Caos, è solo parte del mio viaggio in questa esistenza,  e quello che impariamo da questa vita  lo porteremo dall'altra parte... quale parte sia non lo so.

Sono andata OT?!


----------



## Tradito? (7 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oddio me stai a demolì il mito del libero arbitrio aaaghhhhhhh!!!!!!
> 
> ok ma al momento della scelta adottiamo il libero arbitrio no? In quel momento quella decisione ci sembra la più corretta ...parliamone


Si ma due cervelli nello stesso identico stato prenderanno la stessa decisione?


----------



## Tradito? (7 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Credo che il nostro percorso individuale sia proprio nel modo in cui affrontiamo il CAOS.
> Il Caos, il Caso, fa parte della vita, il fatto stesso che siamo vivi è una questione di fortuna e/o sfortuna. Non solo nascere da quella madre e da quel padre, ma nascere in un determinato periodo o come primo o secondo figlio... o chissà che altro.
> Quello che siamo è una serie di infinite circostanze così effimere ma anche così determinanti che pensare ad una semplice coincidenza mi sembra di svalutare il motivo stessa della vita.
> Ultimamente sono arrivata ad una conclusione tutta mia: credo che questa mia vita sia solo uno dei percorsi della mia esistenza. Le sue coincidenze, le sue fortune e sfortune, sono solo ostacoli che mi occorrono per arricchire il mio viaggio di nuova conoscenza. Ma ci sarà un altra vita con altre fortune e sfortune... per imparare altro.
> ...


Forse il caos è la chiave di volta, l'elemento che indebolisce la mia teoria, nel caos a piccolissime differenze in ingresso corrispondono enormi differenze all'uscita (input-output). 
Forse, ritornando all'esempio delle 24 ore che facevo prima, nascerebbe un bimbo diverso....


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Si ma due cervelli nello stesso identico stato prenderanno la stessa decisione?


No ....


----------



## Tradito? (7 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No ....


e chi lo sa?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> e chi lo sa?


Amore mio ma così mi disconosci la diversità dell'essere umano da ogni suo simile, dai no


----------



## Tradito? (7 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Amore mio ma così mi disconosci la diversità dell'essere umano da ogni suo simile, dai no


No non dicevo questo, è ovvio che siamo tutti diversi, ma lo siamo  perché sono diversi  i corpi e le menti. 
Dico inoltre, ma come ipotesi, nessuno sa la verità, che la scelta che ti sembra libera, in realtà potrebbe essere determinata e fissata da quello che è il tuo stato fisico e mentale del momento. 
D'altra parte la scelta non è altro che la selezione di un particolare percorso elettrico e chimico nel cervello
Come se il nostro cervello fosse una macchina.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> No non dicevo questo, è ovvio che siamo tutti diversi, ma lo siamo  perché sono diversi  i corpi e le menti.
> Dico inoltre, ma come ipotesi, nessuno sa la verità, che la scelta che ti sembra libera, in realtà potrebbe essere determinata e fissata da quello che è il tuo stato fisico e mentale del momento.
> D'altra parte la scelta non è altro che la selezione di un particolare percorso elettrico e chimico nel cervello
> Come se il nostro cervello fosse una macchina.


Ok, qui ci sono.


----------



## Piperita (7 Novembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> No non dicevo questo, è ovvio che siamo tutti diversi, ma lo siamo  perché sono diversi  i corpi e le menti.
> Dico inoltre, ma come ipotesi, nessuno sa la verità, che la scelta che ti sembra libera, in realtà potrebbe essere determinata e fissata da quello che è il tuo stato fisico e mentale del momento.
> D'altra parte la scelta non è altro che la selezione di un particolare percorso elettrico e chimico nel cervello
> Come se il nostro cervello fosse una macchina.


Sai che questo è anche il mio pensiero?
Credo che le scelte siano dovute allo stato d'animo, al momento che vive la persona, e sono convinta che se la scelta venisse riproposta in un momento diverso, probabilmente sarebbe diversa...milioni di variabili da considerare


----------



## Tradito? (7 Novembre 2016)

Io invece sono molto combattuto, da un lato sono convinto che ciascuno è artefice del proprio destino, e non credo assolutamente che ci sia "qualcuno altro che ha deciso per noi".
Dall'altro però considerando le cose in maniera più "filosofica" mi accorgo di arrivare a conclusioni opposte. Ma probabilmente sbaglio...


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Io invece sono molto combattuto, da un lato sono convinto che ciascuno è artefice del proprio destino, e non credo assolutamente che ci sia "qualcuno altro che ha deciso per noi".
> Dall'altro però considerando le cose in maniera più "filosofica" mi accorgo di arrivare a conclusioni opposte. Ma probabilmente sbaglio...


L'idea di destino la trovi rilassante o angosciante?


----------



## Tradito? (7 Novembre 2016)

Secondo me è una idea rilassante, è quella la sua funzione, ti deresponsabilizza


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'idea di destino la trovi rilassante o angosciante?





Tradito? ha detto:


> Secondo me è una idea rilassante, è quella la sua funzione, ti deresponsabilizza


Irritante


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Irritante


Si spiega tutto


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si spiega tutto


Io devo decidere mica sior  destino


----------



## Brunetta (7 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io devo decidere mica sior  destino


Anch'io!:up:


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Novembre 2016)

Oggi pensavo al destino e al fatto che di tanti accadimenti non capiamo il senso se non sulla lunga gittata.

Chi di dovere ha fatto un grave errore sulla mia ricostruzione di carriera che negli anni mi è costato tanto in termini di denaro ma soprattutto di nervatura smossa. Ora mi sono messa di punta per una risoluzione definitiva e pare che qualche lumicino si stia accendendo in fondo al tunnel: al di là dell'ingente somma di denaro che spetterommi , la soddisfazione sarà infinita per averla risolta.  Madonna, vi offro da bere in blocco se va in porto come è giusto che vada e poi faccio con la mia famiglia quella mega vacanza che ho sempre sognato e ancora non riesco a fare perchè costa un botto. Ecco, se non ci fosse stato quel balengo che ha sminchiato tutto io non avrei codeScta soddisfazione 

Il destino mi ha messo un coglione fra i piedi per ripagarmi dopo vent'anni con gli interessi. Non è fantastico? :rotfl:


----------



## marietto (9 Novembre 2016)

[video=youtube_share;3MZfxR2X_d4]https://youtu.be/3MZfxR2X_d4[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;3MZfxR2X_d4]https://youtu.be/3MZfxR2X_d4[/video]


Ho pensato a hillary Clinton :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Oggi pensavo al destino e al fatto che di tanti accadimenti non capiamo il senso se non sulla lunga gittata.
> 
> Chi di dovere ha fatto un grave errore sulla mia ricostruzione di carriera che negli anni mi è costato tanto in termini di denaro ma soprattutto di nervatura smossa. Ora mi sono messa di punta per una risoluzione definitiva e pare che qualche lumicino si stia accendendo in fondo al tunnel: al di là dell'ingente somma di denaro che spetterommi , la soddisfazione sarà infinita per averla risolta.  Madonna, vi offro da bere in blocco se va in porto come è giusto che vada e poi faccio con la mia famiglia quella mega vacanza che ho sempre sognato e ancora non riesco a fare perchè costa un botto. Ecco, se non ci fosse stato quel balengo che ha sminchiato tutto io non avrei codeScta soddisfazione
> 
> Il destino mi ha messo un coglione fra i piedi per ripagarmi dopo vent'anni con gli interessi. Non è fantastico? :rotfl:


:facepalm::rotfl:

:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Oggi pensavo al destino e al fatto che di tanti accadimenti non capiamo il senso se non sulla lunga gittata.
> 
> Chi di dovere ha fatto un grave errore sulla mia ricostruzione di carriera che negli anni mi è costato tanto in termini di denaro ma soprattutto di nervatura smossa. Ora mi sono messa di punta per una risoluzione definitiva e pare che qualche lumicino si stia accendendo in fondo al tunnel: al di là dell'ingente somma di denaro che spetterommi , la soddisfazione sarà infinita per averla risolta.  Madonna, vi offro da bere in blocco se va in porto come è giusto che vada e poi faccio con la mia famiglia quella mega vacanza che ho sempre sognato e ancora non riesco a fare perchè costa un botto. Ecco, se non ci fosse stato quel balengo che ha sminchiato tutto io non avrei codeScta soddisfazione
> 
> Il destino mi ha messo un coglione fra i piedi per ripagarmi dopo vent'anni con gli interessi. Non è fantastico? :rotfl:


non so nulla di questa cosa è nemmeno se ne hai parlato qui ( sai che sono distrattona ) 
ovviamemte ti auguro di arrivare alla meta !!!!!! Poi ci facciamo una birra


----------



## Nuvola71 (23 Novembre 2016)

Alcuni che credono nella rincarnazione considerano, il destino, uno scenario prescritto nel quale ci si trova catapultati per imparare delle lezioni. Poi ognuno sceglie la strada da percorrere all'interno di quello scenario. In base alle scelte, lo scenario successivo verrà a modificarsi successivamente , per darci ulteriori opportunità di imparare.
Perché uno scopo della vita è imparare. L'altro e' evitare la sofferenza.


----------

